# Night Fever!



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

My dog is two and a half. He is a very good boy - smart, etc. But lately something is going on and I'm not sure how to deal with it. 

About a month ago he had some stomach issues, not sure what was the cause, but during that time he would wake up once in awhile during the night and bark to go out (he sleeps in a wire crate with a cover on it). I'd take him out, he would go to the bathroom immediately and go back in and stay quiet the rest of the night. He was only waking up and barking because his stomach was bothering him. His stomach is back to normal and all was well...he was sleeping through the night like he always does...until this week. 

This week for three nights in a row he's woken up and whimpered, not really a full on bark but more of a whine/light bark. Since he had the problem we assumed he needed to go out even though his stomach seems to be okay. So we take him out. But he's not sick. One night my husband said he went #1, but last night he didnt do anything at all. 

Any thoughts? I dont want to ignore him if he really needs to do something, but he's never done this before - usually he sleeps through the night. Up until this week, he has never barked or whined at night unless he really needs to go.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I would take him to a vet.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks - I was wondering if I should do that. I will call them.


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Yep same thing happened to us about 2 weeks ago! Took to the vet she treated her with antibiotics etc etc..Was doing well and started the lil whimpering immediately I thought OH no she's gotta go poo, so I got up and nothing ha you know what I did! I said hmmm ok maybe she's hot so I left crate door opened and during the night I woke up guess who was laying on the cooler hardwood bedside her crate!! LOL no biggie for me she's just hot I guess!! What a smart cool breed swear she's like a human and a female with her flashes LOL!!

Take care, oh real quick I put her in the crate slepted like a baby she's a 1 yr old don't sweat it ( vets aren't necessarily always the results IMHO) Sometimes just maybe the dog wants a break from his or her crate no biggie!

Nic & Darla


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks Nic and Darla, that is an interesting thought. It's been a lot warmer here, maybe he is hot! I havent been to the vet appt yet. His stomach is fine and during the day he eats and plays like normal. He's not doing this every night either which makes it more bizarre. I did taper off the exercise though when his stomach was upset, so maybe he's bored too, who knows. In any case I will have the vet do blood work, it is almost time for his heartworm test anyway.


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Sounds good!! Good luck ha my lil one did it again last night LOL Im in south Ga and its hot we have had upper 80's lower 90's now for 6 weeks so I think Darla is just hot!! And I even took her blanket out of crate because I caught her scratching it to move it! We have hardwoods and tile and thank god can't imagine carpet urghhh... 

Good luck with the bloodworm!

Nic & Darla


----------



## bubarkanpssi (Apr 18, 2015)

Good job and good luck guys!!!


----------

